# OLD Seagrams Canadian Whisky



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

I was gifted a couple of bottles of Seagrams this Christmas by a work associate. The only thing is the bottles are dated 1963 and 1966...40+ yrs. old! I don't know if this makes them better, worse, or no difference 

I don't really drink the stuff, usually going for a reasonably priced single malt...but I don't know what to think of this one. Any opinions/input?

Thanks,


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

i dont know much about seagrams but all i know is that stuff smells super strong but enjoy!


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

Funny you should post this, I ran across a bottle in stash (I don't really drink anymore) that's from 1980-ish; Seagrams 7. I wondered the same thing. I have no idea what aging whiskey in a bottle does to it and how the storage affects. Interested to hear tho, I'm sure there's a liquor drinker hereabouts.


----------



## CEC_Tech (Oct 2, 2006)

I've been drinking a bottle of brandy from the 60's. It's very smooth and mellow. Very easy to drink. I imagine the whisky would be the same. Try it, if you don't like it send it to me!:al


----------



## El Gato (Apr 2, 2003)

I've been taught that once the whiskey hits the glass bottle no further improvement occurs. It makes sense, the whiskey is not exposed to air or the wood cask to improve flavor. It's not active like wine. There's no yeast fermentation going on.
I've been gifted old bottles of whiskey and port before. I take great appreciation in the fact that someone cared enough for me to part with an old bottle of hooch. I've got a bottle of canadian whiskey dated 1968, I love thinking that I'm drinking something almost as old as me. Enjoy it for what it is, a very thoughtful gift.:al


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

El Gato said:


> I've been taught that once the whiskey hits the glass bottle no further improvement occurs. It makes sense, the whiskey is not exposed to air or the wood cask to improve flavor. It's not active like wine. There's no yeast fermentation going on.
> I've been gifted old bottles of whiskey and port before. I take great appreciation in the fact that someone cared enough for me to part with an old bottle of hooch. I've got a bottle of canadian whiskey dated 1968, I love thinking that I'm drinking something almost as old as me. Enjoy it for what it is, a very thoughtful gift.:al


:tpd:


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

El Gato said:


> I've been taught that once the whiskey hits the glass bottle no further improvement occurs. It makes sense, the whiskey is not exposed to air or the wood cask to improve flavor. It's not active like wine.


I just finished a Dewars bottle from the early 60's and the bottle does change, contrary to popular belief. The same is true with tawny ports; that they do continue to evolve over time. A screw cap is not 100% sealed, and part of the aging process with alcohol is still a mystery. Time does stuff to bottles.

In your case, it would be easy to do a side-by-side comparasion between a new bottle and yours. Please do so and give us an update!!


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Reviving an OLD thread of my own here...

I cracked open the 1963 bottle as a companion to my cigar of choice for the night. I'm no expert on Canadian Whiskey, but I found it to be very good while very mellow. Enjoyed immensely. :tu


----------

